# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] UK Small Bracket

## CRMS

Would like to get this attached printed.Original in PLA, resolution 0.15.Infill 30-40%

----------


## fred_dot_u

It's unfortunate that you are in the UK and I am in the USA. Shipping from here would take forever and cost far more than the item creation. It appears to be an easy print, some minimal supports required and no complex surfaces. The vertical struts at the corners will be rather weak and will snap off easily if any side force is applied.

----------


## holdestmade

Did you get this sorted ?

----------


## CRMS

Yes, thanks. Done in UK for a pretty reasonable price.

----------


## industrialforms

Hello - we are based in UK - in Willastone, Cheshire 

We would love to do this job for you! Get in touch by email robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk

Visit our website - www.industrialforms.co.uk

----------

